# Indian Visa for Americans



## krolik (Jul 8, 2011)

How long can an American stay in India on a tourist visa?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Akhils39 (Aug 31, 2011)

krolik said:


> How long can an American stay in India on a tourist visa?
> Thanks,
> Dan


I think its 90 days. Indian gov has made several changes in Tourist visa rules. If u visit d country for a certain period only after 2 months u can visit again.

Sent from Android.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

US citizens can get a tourist visa valid for 5- or 10-years. But each visit can't be longer than 6 months. After you leave the country, you can re-enter only after 2 months. Google can help you find additional details.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry, it used to be 180 days but it's been reduced to 90 days per visit now. You can thank our dear neighborly terrorists for the inconvenience.


----------



## robzilla (Feb 23, 2012)

I got a 5 year visa, but need to leave every 6 months for 2 months. I am told you used to be able to leave and immediately return (i.e. go to Thailand for the weekend), but that's not the case anymore.


----------



## sskm (Mar 30, 2012)

krolik said:


> How long can an American stay in India on a tourist visa?
> Thanks,
> Dan


no different rules for american same rules not more than 6 months


----------

